# Any girl growers around here?



## Ms. Green (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi! A friend of mine told me about this site and so far I am loving it. I want to learn to grow and this seems like the place to do it. I will have lots of stupid questions I'm sure. Are there a lot of female growers out there? I grow a lot of other plants, but someone gave me a couple of bag seeds and I'm fixin to try my hand at it. Do ya'll order seeds online? Is it safe?


----------



## cindysid (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Ms Green! There are a lot of "girl growers" around here! There are also a lot of great guys. Most are more than willing to help any way that they can. Enjoy! Yes most people do order online and it is safe, at least I have never had any problem except for an occasional crushed seed. Are you growing indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Ms. Green (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going to start a couple of plants with cfl's. I will move them outside when they get a little bigger.


----------



## Milovan (Jul 2, 2012)

welcome to the site. when a little bigger you can start them
outside in partial sun/shade for a day or two then to full sun. i probably
suggested something you already know but just in case...


----------



## drolove (Jul 2, 2012)

ya theres a decent amount of girl growers here but ive got to say way more guys. glad to see a new face here though! ya most of us order our seeds online with attitude seed bank or places like that. worst thing that can happen to you for ordering seeds is to have customs take them away. in that case you just get a letter with your empty box saying they took them.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried to grow a girl once and failed. Just could not get the right lighting I guess.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 2, 2012)

Cindy lets have some sexual, pleasureful, time.


----------



## drolove (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Cindy lets have some sexual, pleasureful, time.


facepalm lol


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 2, 2012)

drolove said:


> facepalm lol


Lmfao agreed.


----------



## Kronika (Jul 2, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I tried to grow a girl once and failed. Just could not get the right lighting I guess.


lol you nutter.

Hello and welcome, Ms. Green.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't think you could keep up Ol' Bud, but thanks for your interest...


----------



## drolove (Jul 2, 2012)

cindysid said:


> I don't think you could keep up Ol' Bud, but thanks for your interest...


lol too bad bud


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 2, 2012)

keep it in your pants. lol 


Nice Ol Bud said:


> Cindy lets have some sexual, pleasureful, time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I tried to grow a girl once and failed. Just could not get the right lighting I guess.


i tried once but ended up with males, had to chop them.

i hear the trick is to add birth control pills to the medium, it adds estrogen and shit.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i tried once but ended up with males, had to chop them.
> 
> i hear the trick is to add birth control pills to the medium, it adds estrogen and shit.


I used tampons to prop her up but that did no good.


----------



## drolove (Jul 2, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I used tampons to prop her up but that did no good.


i line the bottom of my pots with pads and put 2 or 3 tampons at different levels in my soil for water retention


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Ms. Green, enjoy the site and remember that if any guys give u any negative remarks u are prob the superior gardener and it's the buds that do the talking !! 

Good luck with the growing


----------



## Fonzarelli (Jul 2, 2012)

drolove said:


> i line the bottom of my pots with pads and put 2 or 3 tampons at different levels in my soil for water retention


I didn't know you could recycle those! I suppose they would retain quite a few useful nutrients for your plants after being used. So I've heard anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

drolove said:


> i line the bottom of my pots with pads and put 2 or 3 tampons at different levels in my soil for water retention


that's your problem. those hold way too much water and will stress an otherwise good girl you have growing, turning her into a boy or hermie.

i find the best light for growing girls is my TV turned onto QVC or glee.


----------



## drolove (Jul 2, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> that's your problem. Those hold way too much water and will stress an otherwise good girl you have growing, turning her into a boy or hermie.
> 
> I find the best light for growing girls is my tv turned onto qvc or glee.



lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Green (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. I wouldn't discount the used tampon idea; it might work! Blood meal...never mind!


----------



## drolove (Jul 2, 2012)

lol ewwwwwww


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 2, 2012)

you are my sunshine, my only sunshine. you make me happpppiee, when sky are grey...

just us gay growers you know we got into growing for da asshole

jk


----------



## bigbluntburninnn (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## HomeLessBeans (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome to the mental hospital 

You GUys are Reallly going the wrong way on the feed and watering of grow gurls.


Silk and Satin pots. 
Emeralds as a medium
Diamonds and precious metals for your nutes.
Then let them bash in the Glow of your admiration.
24/7/365 then repeat.





Homeless n hopeful ~


----------



## Fonzarelli (Jul 9, 2012)

I love how someone asks if there are any girl growers here and only males respond. lol Well, there might have been a girl here once, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## drolove (Jul 9, 2012)

of course. its the old "someone say girl?!?!" effect


----------



## missnu (Jul 9, 2012)

I am a female grower at the moment...I will soon be not a grower, but plan to remain female.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2012)

i'm pretty sure grandma is a girl and a grower.. april is a girl as well, although i don't think she's a grower..

my girl doobieus is a girl grower, but she hasn't been on in a bit.. hmm, who else.. taaldow is a killer girl grower.. there are a few on here..


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 9, 2012)

Ms. Green said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I wouldn't discount the used tampon idea; it might work! Blood meal...never mind!


Uncle Buck would like this for sure, lol


----------

